# Upset



## MrsBoyle (Aug 9, 2010)

everyday when i tell people about Dylans levels its always has he had somthing diffrent for lunch or dinner or what ever.
But i feed him the same thing every single day.
I do the insulin im told to do.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 9, 2010)

If its the same thing every day and the sugars are out every day, that says to me, wrong dose...........

What insulin is he on?


----------



## MrsBoyle (Aug 9, 2010)

Mixtard 30 

yesterday he was on 11 units and was17 somthing for dinner today he was only 11 and a half units and was 2.1 for lunch


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 9, 2010)

Not Multiple Daily Injections then.......

I have not been on 2 jags for a while but dose adjustment is different....

If the sugars where high at dinner for 3 days in a row, the morning dose goes up and if the morning sugars were high the evening dose goes up, and vice versa........Im sure you know that already........

I believe that 2 jags might not cut it if he is experiencing lows and highs throughout the day, probably down to different levels of resistance......

Can I assume more injections at his age is out of the question....


----------



## MrsBoyle (Aug 9, 2010)

For Dylan i cant even mange 2 a day.
Takes upto 20mins to inject him


----------



## Smit (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, I often nip in and read the parents section. Just wanted to say when i was little my parents used to wrap an ice cube in kitchen towel and i would hold it on my leg for a few moments and then when they injected me i felt nothing. Not sure how old your son is, but this might help. I still did this right up to 20 years old. 
Sorry can't help with the insulin dose. x


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 9, 2010)

There would be only 2 options to try...

A pump, good for dealing with extra sensitivity;

Or a different mixed insulin like humalog.....

Mixtard 30 is a 70/30 mix of long and quick acting.. my brother is on that and I dont feel it works too well for him, thats coming from someone who swears by 4+ jags a day mind you, but its not really suitable here......

What are the HCP saying about it?

Is the blood testing the same as the injections?


----------



## MrsBoyle (Aug 9, 2010)

He is going on to humulin the nurses said that the same as the mixtard just a diffrent make.

Whats HCP

He does his own blood tests or lets me do then easy unless he is just naughty and wants to run around the kitchen


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 9, 2010)

Also just read on the diabetes UK website that mixtard 30 is being withdrawn and everyone has to change by 31st december 2010.......


I would say good news to be honest........you should start the ball rolling now


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 9, 2010)

MrsBoyle said:


> He is going on to humulin the nurses said that the same as the mixtard just a diffrent make.
> 
> Whats HCP
> 
> He does his own blood tests or lets me do then easy unless he is just naughty and wants to run around the kitchen



Does his own blood test, thats brilliant............he might be up for multiple injections much sooner than you think

Humilin takes a wee bit longer to kick in, but that might be what he needs....

HCP is HealthCare Professional, basically the people that are meant to give you advice and assistance medically, some are good, some are bad....

When you changing insulin?


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 9, 2010)

Hiya  

Just popped in and see your message, I'm so sorry you are having a hard time.  What no-one has mentioned at all so far is that you are talking about a child which is a huge element to rubbish levels especially on twice daily mixes.  Even if the mixed insulins worked then you still wouldn't get great levels all the time as children change minute to minute, day to day.  They never do the same things every day using the same energy, physical or brain power and they never absorb food the same, there is no way it will ever be the same.   

Once a child had stopped growing and puberty is over and done with then you may see similar levels with similar regimes.

I want to say to you as well to take no notice whatsoever what people say to you when they are making you feel like this.  They don't live with a child with diabetes so have absolutely no clue about what its really like.  You are doing a great job so just ignore them all.

Mixes are obviously not working and so it is time for a change.  You have two choices,   MDI (multiple daily injections) or a pump.   I wouldn't even bother changing to the Humalin stuff.  Absolutely no point, all the mixed do the same thing and for 99% of kids they don't work.  Any good medical team in the UK do not use mixed insulins ever at all, even on babies.  They automatically get put onto MDI or a pump.   In Europe they don't use mixed insulins either.

It sounds like you are having a hard time with the injections.  I can't remember how old your son is but I think he is quite young and probably at the age where he doesn't quite understand why he is having injections and why he absolutely needs them.  He'll get there but until he does he may well fight you on this for a while yet.   Have you tried sticker charts etc.  

Re the ice on the area, this is a great idea.  Another is to use a sugar free ice pop or lolly and hold that on the area and then let him eat it while you inject.

Has he got a Rufus bear from JDRF?   They are diabetic bears and you could get him one (believe you get one free one - google it) and he could inject the bear, it will make a bit of difference hopefully.

According to the NICE guidance anyone under 12 years can go straight from mixed insulins to a pump missing out the MDI.  This is then one injection every 2 or 3 days when you put in the canula (don't be scared by that, it is a piece of cake).    If your hospital don't do pumps then to me that is not a good forward thinking hospital anyway and you can easily change hospitals.

My main piece of advice for you is to join the childrens email group.  There are lots of young children on there with diabetes who can help with anything.  A recent new member is a mum with an 11 month old on a pump and it is a revelation to some of the people on there with what she is saying about how easy it all is now etc etc.

To find that email group go to www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org  you can join from the home page.   Let me know if you have problems.

Take care and it does get easier for you and your son.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Aug 9, 2010)

I was told by a nurse it's best to inject Carly's legs than her arms because she is skinny and there's more fat in the legs to absorb insulin more as some of insulin can leak out of her skinny arms. I feed Carly mostly the same, still her level go up & down, it's more I worry about did I put all these insulin in, did it's leaked out again, etc


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi,

I was 'just looking' when I read this...I'm really sorry I haven't anything to say that will practically help but Adrienne's advice is fab! (LOVE The lollies idea - wish my parents had thought of it!!)  I was diagnosed at 11 months old.  Unfortunately mum died when I was a kid so I can't ask for any tips re injections etc, but what I would say is that I still had a really happy childhood - when I think back I have loads of good memories, it's not all negative or diabetes related - not sure if that helps but I hope it does!  

I agree with the mixed insulins being pretty usless for a kid - it was only when I went on to MDI that I really got any kind of proper control - that said I am going on a pump soon & can't wait as I suspect that will be a leap forward too!  I know a lot of kids do well on them... I also had a teddy bear (rupert!) who got well & truly jabbed by me... honestly can't remember if it helped make me more compliant but I do recall I felt better for doing it!  

I really hope you get some good support from your hospital soon - don't be afraid to nag, badger & pester them for help, education & advice - that's what they are there for after all!  I will be thinking of you both,

Best wishes,

Twitchy x


----------

